# My new determination



## awhites1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok, so I'm giving this all I've got again. I've always been a gym rat but I have bad metabolism and a not consistent good diet so I'm on it. I got up to 17% BF a few weeks ago and up to 191 and was seriously about to give up on lifting all together. Got back on my diet and up'd my cardio and dropped down to 15.8%. I'm going to take it to the next level and *short term goal* hope to be down to 10-12% in 3 months. *Long term goals* will be 8 to 10% with in a year or so and to get a little bigger. But I would die happy if I could around 10% as my family is a bunch of fat asses and I genetically am destined to be to unless I stick with this. Having got back down to around 15% BF makes me want to work harder and get on my diet for real. I've got down to 14% at my lowest before but its been a long time. Pics are posted under my albums on my profile
Age: 24
Height: 5' 9''
Weight: 190
waist line: 37''
stomach: 38.5''
chest: 41.5"
arms: 15". 
Basic diet is going to be about 2500 calories a day w/ 60 to 70% coming from protein and a split between fats and carbs on the remaining amount.

Im almost 2 weeks into a stack of Shotgun prework out and synthesize post work out and only take a mulitvitamin and zinc besides that. I will be starting a test cypionate cycle here a couple of weeks for 8 to 10 weeks and then phasing into tren and equipoise after that. but haven't figured out the specifics of that yet.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok so I fell off the wagon really hard on this. Made a big mistake and keep learning the hard way when it comes to supplements and AAS. BUT!! in the process I'm learning a lot about the compounds and how I personally react to them and what I do and don't need to be doing. I learned the importance about PCTs and sources. I twice the last year have crashed really hard after starting a cycle with no PCT. The second time I started it I was told he would get some but ended up getting screwed out of $$. I'm swearing off the juice til the spring at least if not longer depending on how I see results through just doing it clean and strait up. My best results honestly came from when I was just dieting right and working out like crazy so I'm back to that. Thankfully I haven't done too much damage. Took me about a month and half to recover my energy levels and will to work out so i got soft. Put on about an inch and half around the guy  but lost a half inch this my 2nd week of working back out and eating clean again. Check back in as soon as I have some real results to report.


----------



## katt (Dec 9, 2009)

awhites1 said:


> My best results honestly came from when I was just dieting right and working out like crazy so I'm back to that.



You're young, and have alot of natural testosterone to begin with, so why even go the AAS route?


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 10, 2009)

katt said:


> You're young, and have alot of natural testosterone to begin with, so why even go the AAS route?



B/c I'm being dumb and impatient and hoped to get big quick. I did get big, then I got a little chubby for it, I'm holding off for awhile though. Going all natural for quite awhile before I consider getting back on. Thanks for the read by the way


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 11, 2009)

My weight was 191. My main goal for the next 3 months is to lose fat and cut inches on my stomach. priority one. didn't measure my stomach area but last time around belly button area was about 41''.- - - - - 
My only suppliments which i started last night are 2 novedex before bed (not nolvedex but novadex the OTC shit which probly sucks but I'll try it) and one purus labs E-pol lean mass gainer in the morning and one post work out
_______________
My work out routine for today:
--Warm up on bike for 5 mins on level 3 (*not that that level means anything to anyone here but for notes to myself)
--Dead Lifts
9 reps 135 lbs
9 reps 155 lbs
8 reps 175 lbs
8 reps 175 lbs + strip set of 6 reps 125 lbs
____________________________
Seated leg press (*between sets on leg presses I only wait about 10-20 seconds rest)
20 reps on 130 lbs
15 reps on 150 lbs
15 reps on 175 lbs
15 reps on 190 lbs
15 reps on 215 lbs
15 reps on 230 lbs


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn! I gained 5 lbs this last week, trying to cut. I didn't miss one day. Worked out 5 days strait doing weights and aerobic activity and still gained 5 lbs. I'm a freaking pig, disgusting. I need to have more will power around the food. I thought doing two a days 3 days of the week I could pig out a little more. All this extra food around the office is killing me. Also I think I'm going to change my work out a little, taking out dead lifts for awhile. My back has been hurting plus my shoulders/traps are pretty bulky so I'm happy with them. Maybe start targeting my pecs, bi-ceps, quads, hamstrings, calves. Pretty happy with the rest of my body, I'm cutting any ways so would like to add some more shape to those areas. Definitely having a hard time with this cutting thing, I don't think I know how to work out for that. I know how to diet for it, but if your working like a power lifter but eating for weight loss I'm sure I'm not doing something right.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Work out today: Tues Dec. 22-
*--Dead lift* *smith machine b/c squat rack was full!!-
7 reps 135 lbs (warm up)
4 reps 155 lbs
4 reps 175 lbs
5 reps 195 lbs
4 reps 205 lbs +9 reps 135 lbs as a strip set
*--Leg Press*-
10 reps 150 lbs+7 reps for calve raises
10 reps 190 lbs+7 reps for calve raises
10 reps 215 lbs+7 reps for calve raises
10 reps 230 lbs+7 reps for calve raises
10 reps 250 lbs+7 reps for calve raises
10 reps 275 lbs+7 reps for calve raises


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jan 4th
warmup-
Recumbent Bike
Distance: 1 mi
Time: 00:06:00
Incline: 2%
Cals Burned: 32
-Leg Press

Set 1: 10 reps of 190 lbs
Set 2: 10 reps of 215 lbs
Set 3: 10 reps of 230 lbs

- Calf Press - Leg Press Machine as super sets w/ leg presses
Set 1: 10 reps of 190 lbs
Set 2: 10 reps of 215 lbs
Set 3: 10 reps of 230 lbs

Barbell Deadlift-
Set 1: 6 reps of 155 lbs
Set 2: 6 reps of 195 lbs
Set 3: 6 reps of 215 lbs
Set 4: 6 reps of 225 lbs


----------



## lithlith (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Bro! 

Just a thought... You can really push your natural growth hormone by doing compound leg movements... Like try 85lb db goblet squats ATG... weighted lunges, deadlift. 

Here is a video that rocked my world about leg exercises!!!
Hope this helps knee grow!

Dan John Fitcast Ep 6


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sunday Jan 10th--*

Bench Press - Barbell, Declined

Set 1: 11 reps of 135 lbs
Set 2: 9 reps of 155 lbs
Set 3: 8 reps of 165 lbs
Set 4: 7 reps of 175 lbs

Dips -

Set 1: 11 reps of 0 lb
Set 2: 9 reps of 0 lb
Set 3: 7 reps of 0 lb

Shoulder Press - Machine

Set 1: 11 reps of 90 lbs
Set 2: 8 reps of 140 lbs
Set 3: 6 reps of 160 lbs

*Monday Jan 11th--*
Squats - Barbell

Set 1: 6 reps of 135 lbs
Set 2: 6 reps of 185 lbs
Set 3: 6 reps of 225 lbs
Set 4: 6 reps of 195 lbs



Scissor Kick

Set 1: 40 reps
Set 2: 40 reps


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 25, 2010)

cracked the 200 lb bench press mark on saturday. it was kind of bad ass:
9 reps 195 lbs
9 reps 195 lbs
9 reps 205 lbs

i remember when i started 2 years ago i was repping around 140ish. seems like i've taken a long time to get up to that weight but if you put all the time i've missed together taking off a week here or 2 or even a month. that's probly a good 6 months w/ out exaggerating. I'm psyched. and also at least 6 months to a year I wasn't training right. Didn't even used to do flat bench b/c I was self conscious about how little i did. Anyways know I could have went a little higher but didn't have a spotter. I now bench at least 10lbs more than i weigh. Awesome


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jan 26th

Bench Press - Smith Machine
Set 1: 9 reps of 185 lbs
Set 2: 6 reps of 205 lbs
Set 3: 8 reps of 225 lbs
Set 4: 8 reps of 225 lbs

Dips
3 sets of 11

Leg Press
Set 1: 8 reps of 180 lbs
Set 2: 8 reps of 270 lbs
Set 3: 8 reps of 360 lbs
Set 4: 7 reps of 450 lbs


----------

